# vaginal blood clots after egg collection - anyone else?



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi ladies, I had egg collection today & got 15 eggs from 15 follicles, when I was getting dressed in the hospital cubicle to go home I had a blood clot fall out (sorry tmi) I told nurse & she said it was ok, then I come home on the train (3 hour journey) & walking from train station to my house I felt like a bit of water run out & something escape yuk! Anyway got home checked knickers & there was aanother gross blood clot, anyway I'm not in any pain just the odd cramps & I feel ok to be honest, anyone had similar ? Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Murphy30 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hiya
I had the same - bled quite a bit at the clinic, but didn't think too much of it at the time. Then when I got home I passed the biggest clot I've ever seen - really worried me, but I'm three days post EC now and the bleeding has all stopped and everything is fine, so I wouldn't worry too much, from what the clinic told me clots are common, as long as the bleeding doesn't carry on or become heavy.


----------

